# Buffed-PC Level 8



## Chorus (23. März 2012)

Hallo
Ich wollte fragen ob es den Buffed-PC auch ohne Betriebssystem gibt, da ich den auf buffed und bei Alternate nicht finde.
Sollte es keinen Buffed-PC ohne Betriebssystem geben, würde mich interessieren, ob besagter PC in Zukunft auch ohne Betriebssystem erhältlich sein wird (am besten auch mit Zeitraum, sollte er denn kommen).
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Chorus


----------



## Dagonzo (23. März 2012)

Da solltest du mal bei Alternate nachfragen aber nicht hier. Buffed.de verkauft keine PC´s.
Auf Nachfrage wird es den aber sicherlich auch ohne BS geben, so wie bisher bei allen Buffed-PC´s. Es steht halt dies mal nur nicht da.


----------



## ZAM (23. März 2012)

Hi,

die PCs gibt es nur noch im Betriebssystem-Bundle. Die Nachfrage nach den Rechnern ohne OS war nicht sehr hoch. Du kannst natürlich bei Alternate auch direkt anfragen, Fragen kostet ja nichts . Versprechen kann ich aber nichts.

Gruß


----------



## Dagonzo (23. März 2012)

Naja liegt sicherlich daran, dass viele immer noch an alten Betriebssystemen hängen geblieben sind und nicht wechseln wollten. Das sollte aber eigentlich langsam weniger werden. Ich glaube mal kürzlich gelesen zu haben, dass XP und Vista zusammen gerade mal noch 20% ausmachen. Der Rest hat Win 7. 
Aber egal ob nun die Nachfrage an PC´s mit System höher ist oder nicht. Fakt ist aber auch, dass man weniger PC´s verkaufen wird, wenn man den geneigten Käufer zwingen will ein BS mit zu kaufen, wenn man es nicht will, weil man es schon längst hat.


----------



## ZAM (23. März 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Fakt ist [..]



[..] Angebot und Nachfrage.


----------



## Chorus (5. April 2012)

Hallo
Danke für die Antworten. Leider ist es nicht möglich den PC ohne Betriebssystem zu bestellen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Chorus


----------

